# SPN Interfaith Calender Is Ready Thanks To Etinder Ji



## Neutral Singh (Jan 3, 2005)

Etinder ji, on behalf of community on SPN, please accept my best regards for taking time out of your busy schedule and making SPN Calender, a unique interfaith calender with events listed from all religions visible on it... 

However, members are requested to post all those events that may have been missed out due to lack of our knowledge. Please do contribute in making SPN a truly interfaith community.

Cheer
Lots of Love and Regards for everybody


----------



## Arvind (Jan 4, 2005)

Etinder ji chaa gaye. bhaaji tussi toap ho... SPN dee hope ho 

Currently, the link of 'get info' for an event in calender leads to a blank page titled 'Etinder'


----------



## etinder (Jan 4, 2005)

i dont have the details

so dont know what to put, so left it blank..

what i was thinking may be as we keep writing about those gurupurabs we will keep adding with a valid link...what do u guys think?


----------



## Neutral Singh (Jan 4, 2005)

no prob, we will do it gradually... minor editing to visual links will be done as we notice, if any

Thanks again.


----------



## Eclectic (Jan 5, 2005)

YAY!!! I will try my best to add on to what other faiths may be celebrating.


----------

